# Vegas:Cliffs @ Peace vs Grandview



## ncdebe (Feb 1, 2006)

I have the opportunity to pick one for June 2007. We will have a car but are planning on a side trip to the Grand Canyon.(how far is that, btw?). We will be traveling w/ 14 yr old DD and possibly our 20 yr old DD. We definitely want to do "the Strip" but not every day! We like to swim, tour and have nice facilities. On the review, Grandview rates higher but the noise thing....

Anyone with experience or know how about these resorts?

HELP!!!

Thanks~

Deb


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Cliffs at Peace Canyon*

We were at the Cliffs this summer and loved it.  The units are very nice and a nice quite pool area with a nice computer room.  It is about 15 miles from the strip but a very easy drive.  We loved it.
Bart


----------



## LynnW (Feb 1, 2006)

Deb

We stayed at the Grandview in Oct. and I know it is closer to the strip than the Cliffs at Peace Canyon. We were given a unit in the building closest to the construction and when we checked it out we realized it was going to be noisy. Called down and they moved us right away to the other building. There is lots of free parking on the strip so that is not a problem. We have friends who stayed at the Cliffs at Peace Canyon with teenagers and loved it. 

Lynn


----------



## bigeyes1 (Feb 1, 2006)

We're owners at the CAPC.  Although we had the opportunity to visit here, we've never actually stayed there--- yet.  (That will change this coming July).  

While touring there, I managed to take some pictures and did a review on this resort.  If interested, you can see the review HERE 

Hope this helps some.


Edited to add:  Here is a link to a few pictures of the resort: CAPC


----------



## warpdrvr (Feb 3, 2006)

Although the CAPC is a lovely place, for me it's just too darn far away from the strip.  We stayed there for 4 days a couple of years ago before my timeshare company had a location in Vegas.  If you don't mind driving back and forth every time you want to get to the strip, it's a nice, secluded place to relax.  As for me, when I'm in Vegas, I do anything BUT relax, but that's just me....as for Grandview, I've never stayed there


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 4, 2006)

*Stayed at Grandview and went to the Canyon*

We stayed at the Grandview and went to the Grand Canyon last April.  Based on the description you've given me, I think that location will work well for you.  What we liked about Grandview:

-  Quick to get out, unlike staying at a casino/hotel.  Out the room, down the hall, down the elevator, out to the car.
-  Close enough to highway entrance.  Although development is abundant, it was easy to get out of the Grandview, and head north to the highway entrance ramp a mile or so.
-  Close to grocery store.  Right up the road we were able to pick up groceries for the week.
-  Southern location.  I think if you're heading towards AZ, the Grandview will be quicker to get you on your way.  CAPC is closer to where my brother lives, in northwest Vegas. Not a big deal, but it does add a little time (20-30 minutes) if you're heading east to sightsee.
- Noise factor - I can't remember if noise was an issue, but the jacuzzi tub is noisy (only used it once), so I could see if you had an early riser in another room using it, or a couple coming back late from the strip using it, I could see how that could wake you.  
-  We had the 1 BR, and really liked the laundry facilities.  Throw clothes in the dryer, and head out.
- I would highly recommend the 2 BR if you have a family.  The units are spacious, but the double sinks, shower and toilet share the same area.  So if one person is using the toilet, nobody can do anything else!
-  Big glass shower, plenty of room for two.  Conserving water is important. 
-  They were gentle on the timeshare presentation push.  I have no interest spending valuable vacation hours at a ts presentation.  We said "no" once, and were never pestered again.

Grand Canyon was great. We did it in a day, which worked out fine, but it was a long day.  The South Rim is incredibly stunning.  You will probably be surprised at how close so many people walk to the edge, and wonder how they don't lose 2 or 3 people a day.  

Enjoy your trip, and let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 5, 2006)

We were at Grandview last week--no construction.  It's a nice place to stay; we enjoyed it very much.  The Casino next door is open now, and it, too, is pleasant.


----------

